# Do you drink craft Beer?



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

I was never really into it until the manager here started having some around and then my brother had some I really liked.  This is the one I liked:


----------



## IKE (May 22, 2016)

No, I just never have cared much for beer of any type......maybe just one once in awhile with pizza.


----------



## Guitarist (May 22, 2016)

No, but I've often wondered what it is.  

I basically only like Guinness -- does that count as beer?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

Yeah, that counts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2016)

We've tried a lot of craft beers, but haven't found one we really liked.  Many times they were too strong, etc.  We generally drink either Fosters or Miller High Life.  Haven't tried any flavored ones, but will in the future.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

Yeah SeaBreeze some of them are really strong!  But once you get past the first one you're good to go!


----------



## Guitarist (May 22, 2016)

So what are they?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Yeah SeaBreeze some of them are really strong!  But once you get past the first one you're good to go!



Funny girl there! :cheers:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> So what are they?



They are small micro breweries that specialize in their particular beer, many to choose from in America.  http://www.craftbeer.com/the-beverage/what-is-craft-beer




> *What is Craft Beer?*
> 
> When trying to define craft beer, each beer lover has a unique interpretation and story of discovery to share. To make a true craft beer definition even more difficult, each individual beer brand is one of a kind.
> However, our parent organization, the Brewers Association, does define an American craft brewer. This definition allows the organization to provide statistics on the growing craft brewery segment which makes up the majority of all breweries in the U.S.
> ...


----------



## fureverywhere (May 22, 2016)

I never liked beer, did Coors as a teen beverage...but no really didn't like the taste.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

I actually prefer wine but like a good beer once in awhile.


----------



## Guitarist (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for telling me but I don't get the difference except the size of the brewery.  I get that they're small breweries but the word "craft" doesn't seem to be an apt descriptor.   I can understand "hand-crafted" for a small manufacturer to differentiate his wares from machine-made items from an indistrial giant, but beer isn't really "crafted" in that sense.  

Why not just call it "beer"?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

Love craft beers and try all different kinds.  A chain called Wetherspoons here always has a good variety of craft beers/ales and offers different ones frequently.  I also love visiting Ann Arbor in MI which has lots of brew pubs.  Many are very high in alcohol though and stumbling can occur if I sample too many!

A couple I like are Punk IPA (UK) & Two Hearted Ale (Michigan).  Vanilla Porter sounds good, Ruthanne.  IPA means India Pale Ale. 

My husband brews ales and beers in our garage.  He usually has about 3 brewing at a time.  Very good!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

Last summers trip to Michigan.  Tried the sampler at one of the brewpubs.  The glasses are 4 or 5 oz each.  This is how I discovered I like porter.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Guinness, Guinness, and, oh yea, Guinness. Murphy's  Irish Stout if no Guinness is available. I will dabble on occasion, Bass, Smithwicks, and Stella Artois.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 10, 2016)

Remind me not to go for a drink with you senile1.  At a push, I'd have a Stella, but I hate stout and I'd rather drink dishwater than Bass or Smithwicks.
Give me a good Belgian trappist beer - ideally Trappistes Rochefort 10.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 10, 2016)

To each his own , my friend, to each his own. Guess you might even drink a "Bud", that's Belgian owned now too. lol


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 10, 2016)

Well, there's Bud and there's the original Budweiser Budvar.  Trouble is that I used to live in the same village as one of the top independant breweries in Britain.  Then they sold out to one of the big national chains, and I'm still in mourning!

There are some good craft breweries in Scotland, but I like Belgian beer the best.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2016)

We have some pretty good craft beers here that I like, but I hardly ever drink beer anymore as its so filling and high calorie I stick to a bit of wine.


----------

